# SPi's, Cartel's, Force-SL's, or Targa's



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking for a good all mountain/freestyle binding to pair with my Riot. Right now I have Technine MFM Pro bindings and I feel they are too freestyle focused. I'm looking for something that will give me better response while providing good cushion and stability when coming off big jumps. I don't do boxes or rails, but I do attempt spins.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Cartels and I love 'em. They are first pair of strap in bindings I have ever owned and let me just say that my experience with them has been fantastic. Unfotunaetly though, the only other bindings I have ridden were K2 Clickers (never again), and some Liquid Step In's so I'm not much help in the brand comparison. Still though, love my Cartels and will be upgrading them to a newer model next season since mine are starting to get worn out.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

force sl's super light, stiff but you can still do freestyle in em


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I have Cartels and I love 'em. They are first pair of strap in bindings I have ever owned and let me just say that my experience with them has been fantastic. Unfotunaetly though, the only other bindings I have ridden were K2 Clickers (never again), and some Liquid Step In's so I'm not much help in the brand comparison. Still though, love my Cartels and will be upgrading them to a newer model next season since mine are starting to get worn out.


I second that. The Cartels are sick. They weigh almost nothing and they're super padded all over & comfortable as hell. Burton Triads are similar but i think more park-focused. They don't have nearly as big a highback as the Cartel.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Spi's:thumbsup:


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

targa or spi.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Def Targas. I had Forces on my Riot and it worked just fine but seeme a tad too soft for the board.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

If you love forward lean, then go for the cartels, if not, then the targas. I own a pair of cartels, and i've grown tired of the constant forward lean.. it is way better on the rome's, where 0* forward lean is actually true


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like I'll go for the Targa's but I have one question on them. It looks like the ankle strap is hollow to allow the inserts to be placed. Does this mean that the Targa's ankle strap isn't that cushy?

And the forward lean on the Cartel's, is it really that extreme?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I give my vote to Spi's


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> Looking for a good all mountain/freestyle binding to pair with my Riot. Right now I have Technine MFM Pro bindings and I feel they are too freestyle focused. I'm looking for something that will give me better response while providing good cushion and stability when coming off big jumps. I don't do boxes or rails, but I do attempt spins.





Triple8Sol said:


> Def Targas. I had Forces on my Riot and it worked just fine but seeme a tad too soft for the board.


you guys have the riot?, a bit off topic but do you think thats a good board to add to my quiver? Im 5'9 145lbs and ride alot a park. I have the funkinkusa that kills in on rails and butters and some smaller hits but its a bit to soft and lacks in powder. I was thinking of going the extreme-opposite so i have two completely different boards (i was considering the evil twin but i dont want a "all around" board that will replace my funkink)
am i right on wanting the riot for mid-big kicker, cruise, and pow riding? or should i go the evil twin route??:dunno:



BUT back to the topic, im pretty sure andy gidlund (bataleon rider) always rocks union force with his riot.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, the Riot is built for big kickers and powder. It's a really fast board that will launch you pretty good. That's why I'm looking for some better bindings.

A lot of vots for SPI, what do you guys like about them?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> Yeah, the Riot is built for big kickers and powder. It's a really fast board that will launch you pretty good. That's why I'm looking for some better bindings.
> 
> A lot of vots for SPI, what do you guys like about them?


stiff, responsive, relatively light, wedgie footbeds, gel toe caps


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

jonas007 said:


> And the forward lean on the Cartel's, is it really that extreme?


I don't personally feel that the forward lean on the Cartels is to extreme. The Clickers used to have were way worse when it came to forward lean, and they weren't adjustable since it was built into the boot. Same with my Liquid step-ins, though they weren't as bad. Compared to both of those though, the Cartels have me feeling like I can actually stand up straight if I want to. But again, I haven't ridden the other bindings you're asking about so I can't compare the lean to them.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I don't personally feel that the forward lean on the Cartels is to extreme. The Clickers used to have were way worse when it came to forward lean, and they weren't adjustable since it was built into the boot. Same with my Liquid step-ins, though they weren't as bad. Compared to both of those though, the Cartels have me feeling like I can actually stand up straight if I want to. But again, I haven't ridden the other bindings you're asking about so I can't compare the lean to them.


I would like to see you stand up straight while flat basing with the cartels


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> I would like to see you stand up straight while flat basing with the cartels


I didn't say they didn't have any lean, I just said compared to the other bindings I have ridden ,the lean on the Cartels is nothing. Go ride some Clickers, then you'll understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Who the hell rides clickers?


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I snowboard is pretty cold weather at times. Will the "gel net" on the toe of the SPI's hold up in that kind of weather?


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> I snowboard is pretty cold weather at times. Will the "gel net" on the toe of the SPI's hold up in that kind of weather?


100% stays just as flexible




jonas007 said:


> Yeah, the Riot is built for big kickers and powder. It's a really fast board that will launch you pretty good. That's why I'm looking for some better bindings.


does it have enough play on the rest of the mountain for me to have fun? (aka do alittleeee bit of flatland butters and play on little side hits)


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> I would like to see you stand up straight while flat basing with the cartels


I would like to see you stand up straight while free basing with the cartel... Medellin cartel.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> Who the hell rides clickers?


My buddy still does, but it's just 'cause that's what he learned on and I'm pretty sure he fears change.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I didn't say they didn't have any lean, I just said compared to the other bindings I have ridden ,the lean on the Cartels is nothing. Go ride some Clickers, then you'll understand where I'm coming from.


And you should go ride just about any other modern binding other than Burton and see what a real zero forward lean feels like :laugh:


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

jonas007 said:


> Sounds like I'll go for the Targa's but I have one question on them. It looks like the ankle strap is hollow to allow the inserts to be placed. Does this mean that the Targa's ankle strap isn't that cushy?



I bought my Targas about a week ago..still haven't used them yet (this weekend). The strap is hollow for the C-flex inserts. They still retain excellent comfort!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hurl3y182 said:


> a bit off topic but do you think thats a good board to add to my quiver? Im 5'9 145lbs and ride alot a park. I have the funkinkusa that kills in on rails and butters and some smaller hits but its a bit to soft and lacks in powder. I was thinking of going the extreme-opposite so i have two completely different boards (i was considering the evil twin but i dont want a "all around" board that will replace my funkink)
> am i right on wanting the riot for mid-big kicker, cruise, and pow riding? or should i go the evil twin route??:dunno:


The key here is that you're building a quiver, not replace your existing board. Go for a stiffer board with a faster sintered base. I'd suggest either the Riot or Jam. I loved my Riot for AM--it's what sold me on tbt, but the Jam has turned out to be my favorite so far.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> 100% stays just as flexible
> 
> 
> 
> does it have enough play on the rest of the mountain for me to have fun? (aka do alittleeee bit of flatland butters and play on little side hits)



Yes, the Riot butters very well and can be played around with all over the mountain. The riot and jam are very similar, both excellent freestyle/AM boards.


----------

